# Vampire: The Masquerade D20



## Tale_Weaver

Hi,

I'm starting a Vampire: The Masquerade play-by-post group and I need players! I would like to play the game in D20 as I have everything needed to do that, but if everyone wants to play with the original storyteller system I can do that as well. I want this group to be small so there are only about 3 slots open as I already have 1 confirmed player. To join in either reply to this post or email me at azure.drake@gmail.com. I love the roleplaying experience of this game and hope to get a good turnout from the community.


----------

